# Northern Lights !!



## jao33333 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just thought I would share a picture of one of my Norther Lights Girl  Thanks JJ


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are some really loooong leaves... looks good man..


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 9, 2009)

nice buds!


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thought i would share a picture of one of my Norther Lights Girl 
 Thanks JJ


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 9, 2009)

Ummm as I said earlier nice plant... My post was deleted... It has very long leaves...


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 9, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Ummm as I said earlier nice plant... My post was deleted... It has very long leaves...


 Thank you, she has huge fan leaves the picture dose'nt do it so you can see. She is about 42 days into flower !!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 10, 2009)

Ya know...   as long as NL has been around when it comes right down to it a classic is a classic is a classic...   That plant looks amazing... :aok: Nice job...   you, your plant and Mother Nature make a great team.  Absolutely drop-dead gorgeous!

Happy Harvesting!


----------



## Trafic (Sep 10, 2009)

Your plant looks great.  My NL is a couple of weeks behind yours.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=130275&d=1252546333


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 10, 2009)

Trafic said:
			
		

> Your plant looks great. My NL is a couple of weeks behind yours.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=130275&d=1252546333


 Thank you. She is about 43 days into flower. I would say she has at least Three weeks to go. She will be ready before the other Girls, thats for  sure. JJ


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 10, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Ya know... as long as NL has been around when it comes right down to it a classic is a classic is a classic... That plant looks amazing... :aok: Nice job... you, your plant and Mother Nature make a great team. Absolutely drop-dead gorgeous!
> 
> Happy Harvesting!


  Thank you  Drityolsouth, I hope to have some more pics of my other NL Girls in a week or so. They are a bit trickier to get pictures of seeing how location is not really Camra Flash friendly, if you know what I mean. I just harvested two lower limbs of my only White Rhino that made it She is about 56 days into flower  and  about a week left to go for the Rest of her.  Ps here is a Picture of my White Rhino


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

pretty rhino! looks so good that everything around it looks blah


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Just wonted to share another Norther Lights Picture. She is about 32 days into Flower. JJ *


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice plant...  it looks like it belongs there with the tropical fauna...

Rock ON!:headbang2:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

shes a beauty and very stealth..loves it!


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 10, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Nice plant... it looks like it belongs there with the tropical fauna...
> 
> Rock ON!:headbang2:


 Thank you Dirtyolsouth, I did luck out with finding this spot. I have another NL Girl close to this one it blends in even more. I included a picture off Her also. Its a deffinite where's Waldo !!


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow man, they are hidden well... I swear that vegetation in the back ground looks like Florida!! wait you have a bone fish in your avatar... I bet this is in Florida..


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 10, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Wow man, they are hidden well... I swear that vegetation in the back ground looks like Florida!! wait you have a bone fish in your avatar... I bet this is in Florida..


 It's a *SNOOK* !!!  Thanks  I lucked out with the right vegetation around.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 10, 2009)

Another attempt in sharing some picture of my Norther Light Girls. Not to sure why   my outdoors post have been placed in the indoor forum besides the one that i posted there.  Enjoy  JJ


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 10, 2009)

jao33333 said:
			
		

> It's a *SNOOK* !!!  Thanks  I lucked out with the right vegetation around.



My bad, its a small pic Lol.... And yeah those are the very stealth outdoor grows, you did it smart, plants scattered and they blend in...

I do miss catching 80lb amber jacks... Oh to be on the gulf again!!


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 11, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> My bad, its a small pic Lol.... And yeah those are the very stealth outdoor grows, you did it smart, plants scattered and they blend in...
> 
> I do miss catching 80lb amber jacks... Oh to be on the gulf again!!


 Nothing like a good tug on the line from an Amber Jack , Off Shore wrecks can be fun. I love my Snook-in.  Your right about on spreading them Girls out. One her one there i like to say. Thank You JJ


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 11, 2009)

HI...

Do you get access to your grow by using a boat?  I had a grow years ago on an island in a lake...   It was awesome cuz we didn't have to haul anything too far and there was PLENTY of water for irrigation...   

Peace!


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 11, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI...
> 
> Do you get access to your grow by using a boat? I had a grow years ago on an island in a lake... It was awesome cuz we didn't have to haul anything too far and there was PLENTY of water for irrigation...
> 
> Peace!


 No I haul all my water from my house I use RO water. I have a well. I just have them on an alternating water schedule.  Two of my NL Girls I have to water every night. The others NL Girls every other night.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 12, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI...
> 
> Do you get access to your grow by using a boat? I had a grow years ago on an island in a lake... It was awesome cuz we didn't have to haul anything too far and there was PLENTY of water for irrigation...
> 
> Peace!


 I due know in FL them Girls love the water more so than when i was in VT


----------

